# What do the tall ride?



## trek1969 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am 6'7" and ride a 23" Gary Fisher Mamba with some upgrades. I was just wondering what other tall riders were riding?


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

6'8" and ride XXL (23) Trek Superfly Elite 100 carbon and Specialized Stumpjumper SS.....in process of building up XXL Highball carbon....may add a Fatbike in a few months


----------



## andygenders (Feb 10, 2012)

At 6ft 7in and 265lbs - I am currently riding a 2012 Specialized Camber Comp 29'er XXL - great bike


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

6'4"- Canfield Brothers Yelli Screamy in XL.


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

6'6"/240lbs, XL 2011 Cannondale SL2(9)


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## OSUHUEY (Feb 18, 2011)

21" GF Mamba im 6'3" 225# rides great for me.


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

6'6" and 210lb I ride a 2010 Salsa El Mar SS in size XL 21"


----------



## Jersey 29er (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm 6'4" and have a 2011 Flash 29er 1, 2010 Flash 29er 2 and a 2009 Caffeine 29er 2. All bikes are size XL.


----------



## jasmorg1075 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm 6' 4" and ride a 2011 Giant Anthem X1 in XL. Love the bike.


----------



## sgroer (Aug 4, 2012)

6`8" 235 and ride a 25 inch Ventana El Capitan (2011). Awesome bike.


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

6'9" & 240lbs RTR
Previous bike: 25" El Capitan in 5" mode w/120mm fork. Awesome bike
Current bike: '11 XXL Sultan w/140mm fork. Awesomerer bike


----------



## mrtr33 (Aug 5, 2012)

6'9" 310lbs
I just got a Raleigh Talus Sport XL
I'd been riding a Giant rincon 21.5"


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

6' 7" and 240 lbs.
Well I have 4 bikes but my XC/freeride bike is a XXL Turner RFX 2008.
Luv it!!!!


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

6ft8 270 - 23" xxl Cobia - happy...


----------



## bigE (Jan 22, 2005)

6'8" 235lbs XXL Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 29er 

E


----------



## Leech73 (May 4, 2012)

6'8" 240, a Trek 4500 24" 2009


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

6'4" north of 300lbs, 2012 Spec Carve Expert. Love it. Works great for both road and trails, 65psi on street, 40psi in dirt.

Mark


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

6'7" 230lbs XXL Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 29er 2011, upgraded to all X9 components and a command post.


----------



## EricD4 (May 11, 2008)

I go 6' 6" about 220 lbs

My stable includes:

A recently purchased 2011 Trek Hi Fi Pro 29er, 23" size obtained on a smoking clearance sale
2012 Intense Tracer 2, size XL, 26er
2008 Iron Horse Sunday DH bike, size XL

-E


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Seems like 6'4 ish can still get away with regular XL bikes but you folks out there taller than that are seeking out XXL frames or 23 inches. 

I'm 6"4 275 and have a 21 inch Redline Monocog 29er and a 22 Inch Metobecane Fantom Pro 29er. 

I'm happy on both the bikes but can't say iver ever thrown a leg over a XXL or 23"


----------



## acmcdonaldgp (May 14, 2007)

6'6" - 230 and ride a 2011 XXL Specialized FSR Expert 29er. An OUTSTANDING trail bike, but might be a bit more than I need for what I ride these days. At the moment I'm really interested in the XL Jet 9 RDO. That might be a better fit for my riding. And satisfy my newbikeitis at the same time.

Before the 29er I almost bought a Mojo. Can't see going back to 26" wheels at this point. The Jet looks like a nice substitute!

There are no Niner dealers anywhwere near me, so it's not likely I'll get to throw a leg over one. Have any of you big guys ridden one? Just wondering about the fit....

Cheers

Eman


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a XL Niner WFO and at a hair under 6'5", the bike fits like a glove. I love it! It's the one bike I've had that I feel like I'm in the bike vs over the bike. And it's so big I'm pretty sure it would fit someone a couple of inches taller than me. Great article on the WFO recently at sicklines too.


----------



## wheelcool (May 23, 2008)

I'm 6'6 and love my el mariachi. It's set up as a ss with 2' riser bars and bar ends so I can climb out of the saddle in comfort.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Dawgprimo said:


> 6' 7" and 240 lbs.
> Well I have 4 bikes but my XC/freeride bike is a XXL Turner RFX 2008.
> Luv it!!!!


I'd love to see a pic or your bike.............only because I'm 6'7" 240 and just picked this up


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

7'0', 260 lbs

New baby is a custom Bicycle Fabrications downhill steel bike, the SWD 216 with 23 seat tube and 27.5 virtual top tube...love it, and only 46 lbs...not too bad for such a beast.

Kona Coilair 2011 XXL with 22 seat tube and 26 top tube

Ventana El Cap 25.4 seat tube with 26 top tube

Cannondale Moto XL for my commuter...(work near a fun singletrack with jumps n stuff)


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

sirsam84 said:


> 7'0', 260 lbs
> 
> New baby is a custom Bicycle Fabrications downhill steel bike, the SWD 216 with 23 seat tube and 27.5 virtual top tube...love it, and only 46 lbs...not too bad for such a beast.
> 
> ...


love to see pictures!!


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

sirsam84 said:


> 7'0', 260 lbs
> 
> New baby is a custom Bicycle Fabrications downhill steel bike, the SWD 216 with 23 seat tube and 27.5 virtual top tube...love it, and only 46 lbs...not too bad for such a beast.
> 
> ...


How's the Coilair serving you and what kind of riding you do? FR?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

6' 7 1/2", 220lbs. I ride these:

2010 Stumpy FSR 29 XXL (23")










Voodoo Soukri 29er in a 21" frame with lots o' seat post showing










My latest addition, 2011 CruX in a 61cm


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Malibu412 said:


> 6' 7 1/2", 220lbs. I ride these:
> 
> 2010 Stumpy FSR 29 XXL (23")
> 
> ...


I had a 61cm for a bit, never felt right.........my 63cm fits perfect though and I'm your height


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

digthemlows said:


> I had a 61cm for a bit, never felt right.........my 63cm fits perfect though and I'm your height


If it was a road bike, then yes, a 63-64 would likely be a better fit for me. In a cross/commuter, the 61 works nicely.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd love to try one then..............sometimes commuting on the roadbike is a hassle.......nice bikes!!


----------



## kingair (Jun 2, 2008)

Just a bit under 6'4" 220lbs riding:

2012 Niner Air9 XL.
2010 Knolly Delirium large

I think I'm on the short end of what is appropriate for the Air9 and on the tall side for the Delirium. I'm very happy on both.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Probably would best describe my riding as heavy all mountain...haven't worked up to doing drops higher than 3-4 feet yet, but I am slowly trying to progress to a more DH style. I am mostly using heavier duty bikes cuz I really go through frames quickly...broken 7 frames so far...fortunately all have been under warranty.

Coilair snapped after 8 months use...broke in two places along the seat tube...they warrantied it pretty quickly.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

sirsam84 said:


> Probably would best describe my riding as heavy all mountain...haven't worked up to doing drops higher than 3-4 feet yet, but I am slowly trying to progress to a more DH style. I am mostly using heavier duty bikes cuz I really go through frames quickly...broken 7 frames so far...fortunately all have been under warranty.
> 
> Coilair snapped after 8 months use...broke in two places along the seat tube...they warrantied it pretty quickly.


Good to hear you got the warranty on Coilair. What kind or cracks were they, got any pictures?


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Not cracks, but two separate full-thickness tube failures. Our desktop computer is down currently so not really sure how to post pics...unless it can be done from Iphone somehow?


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

Post when you find time... How did it happen? Were you just riding around?


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

The Coilair break happened on a little 1 foot "drop" so I'm sure was cumulative. The ventana front triangle was just pedaling uphill. The two rear triangle cracks were also just riding. The Cannondale moto was manualing down a little decline (got a free carbon frame upgrade on that one after already getting an upgrade from domain to lyrik after blowing out the domain with 3 rides). The two giant Yukon breaks happened on uphills.


----------



## 501Levi (Jul 12, 2012)

Im 6'6 190 and ride a Scott Scale XL

and if I had more posts I could show you a picture....


----------



## Tonynapalm (Nov 11, 2011)

6'7 and 250, i ride a 23" Trek Superfly AL Elite 29

Finally a bike that fits me


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

6'5 on XXL tallboy C with 100mm stem


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

6'8, 265 lbs. Specialized 23" RockHopper 29er.


----------



## jmrdmd (Sep 3, 2012)

6'5", 280, Riding a 2012 Camber 29 XXL

Specialized did away with the XXL frames for the 2013 line due to lack of sales

Jan


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

jmrdmd said:


> 6'5", 280, Riding a 2012 Camber 29 XXL
> 
> Specialized did away with the XXL frames for the 2013 line due to lack of sales
> 
> Jan


they still list the Stumpjumper FSR's as being available in both XL & XXL for 2012


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

not to mention most of their hard tail line.


----------



## jmrdmd (Sep 3, 2012)

They still have models left in the 2012 line. That's why I got the 2012 XXL Camber 29 instead of the 2013 but going forward they stopped the XXL sized frames for the 2013 line up.

Jan


----------



## jmrdmd (Sep 3, 2012)

I was looking at the website. It seems that they stopped the XXL in the non carbon Camber but kept it in the carbon frame models. I cannot comment on the rest of the line as I was only interested in the Camber. My Dealer was on the phone with his specialized rep when he said no XXL sizes for 2013. Sorry for the confusion!
Jan


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

jmrdmd said:


> I was looking at the website. It seems that they stopped the XXL in the non carbon Camber but kept it in the carbon frame models. I cannot comment on the rest of the line as I was only interested in the Camber. My Dealer was on the phone with his specialized rep when he said no XXL sizes for 2013. Sorry for the confusion!
> Jan


I'm so confused...


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Malibu412 said:


> I'm so confused...


Apparently, the Camber models are are only available in XXL in the Carbon Fiber range.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

jmrdmd said:


> I was looking at the website. It seems that they stopped the XXL in the non carbon Camber but kept it in the carbon frame models. I cannot comment on the rest of the line as I was only interested in the Camber. My Dealer was on the phone with his specialized rep when he said no XXL sizes for 2013. Sorry for the confusion!
> Jan


this is from @IamSpecialized, via twitter: " Hey Lance, we are still making XXL frames for most of our 2013 models, just like last model year. Which were you looking at?"


----------



## sgoosman (Aug 19, 2012)

Malibu412 said:


> I'm so confused...


According to Specialized website:

Stumpy FSR Alloy: Available in XXl
Stumpy FSR Carbon: Not Available in XXL
Camber Alloy: Not Available in XXL
Camber Carbon: Available in XXL

Seems strange that Camber is available in carbon and not alloy. Stump HT in Alloy is also available, I'm waiting for mine to arrive sometime this week.

Scott


----------



## XXLspot (Mar 12, 2009)

6' 8", 200lbs, '07 Turner 5Spot in XXL, '09 Magura Wotan forks, XT 9sp. Wonderful bike with great geometry. One doesn't get a 5Spot this size nowadays.


----------



## chuyler1 (Oct 7, 2011)

6'3", 195lbs.
Currently on a Size-L Gary Fisher Wahoo Disc (2010 26er). It was a Craigslist special and I told myself I'd get something nice if I stuck with riding for a year. I make it look like a kids bike.










Well, its been a year. I just ordered a Santa Cruz Tallboy LT size XL. Rode one on a demo day and it changed the sport for a day. Now I have to wait until late October for mine to come in. Maybe I'll add some tassles to my handle bars in the mean time.


----------



## andygenders (Feb 10, 2012)

In the UK you can get an xxls frame but only in Carbon

QUOTE=jmrdmd;9654126]6'5", 280, Riding a 2012 Camber 29 XXL

Specialized did away with the XXL frames for the 2013 line due to lack of sales

Jan[/QUOTE]


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

6'4" on a 21" Trek in this photo. Also ride a 21" Monocog:


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

6'-5" here....250lbs Specialized Epic XL. Perfect for my long legs medium torso.

--D


----------



## outback97 (Oct 3, 2012)

I am wanting to get back into mountain biking after a break of over 10 years, so I just picked up a used 2006 Stumpjumper FSR Expert. Pretty sure it's an XL frame... it measures 21.5" when the suspension isn't loaded. I'm not as tall as most in this thread but stand 6'4", with long arms and legs.

I have only ridden a few times and I'm still not sure if it's set up right or sized for me, feels a little small. My only other recent riding was a Pivot 429 in Large that we rented in Sedona. It too felt just a little small, but was more comfortable for me than my new to me Stumpy. Unfortunately out of the budget though!


----------



## toolundrto (Jul 24, 2010)

*6'5" 215# Redline Monocog Flight Rigid SS 29er (21")*

been riding / racing on this for a few years now. Upgrades mostly include Stans Arch Ex, Racing Ralphs, XT brakes, Ice Tech rotors, new FSA headset, bb and oury grips. Pretty much been set with these upgrades and has definitely stood up to my hammering. I did taco the front stans arch ex on first ride about 10 miles in. stans replaced the wheel and seemed confused as to why it happened. I assume it had to do with their subcontracted wheelsmith in asia? Anyway, here's my bike.


----------



## tailwinds (Sep 30, 2012)

*Really?*



mrtr33 said:


> 6'9" 310lbs
> I just got a Raleigh Talus Sport XL
> I'd been riding a Giant rincon 21.5"


How did you manage a 21.5"? How big a frame is the Raleigh?


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

andygenders said:


> In the UK you can get an xxls frame but only in Carbon
> 
> QUOTE=jmrdmd;9654126]6'5", 280, Riding a 2012 Camber 29 XXL
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That sucks, when I got my XXL carve (expert) there were two left in the USA. Glad I got one of them. I love that bike. I also love that the seat is not up 6" and I sit in a correct position.

Mark


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

The bike on the left is homemade. The bike on the right is an XL El Mariachi with an IGH.
28 and 30 lbs respectively.
I'm 6'5"


----------



## grizzlyplumber (May 15, 2008)

Wow, there arent many rooms I can stand in and feel short, but 6-3 and 215 makes me the shrimp of this group. I am on a XL Fisher Hifi 29er and a 21"Fuji HT 29er. I am really happy I made the switch to the 29ers, it kinda feels like coming home.


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just broke a 21" Kona, was thinking of a 29er but all my parts are still good enough to keep going. Found a 24" Specialized and rebuilt it with my parts. Really nice so far, just have to figure out why the damned seat post wont stop sliding down.

I was trying to post an image, but my post counts not high enough? lol :madman:


----------



## tailwinds (Sep 30, 2012)

Graham77 said:


> Really nice so far, just have to figure out why the damned seat post wont stop sliding down.


Loc-Tite on the post worked for me when I had that problem on a previous bike.


----------



## Bsin80 (Jun 21, 2009)

6'4"- XL 2010 specialized stumpjumper fsr 29er. Fits perfect. Also 21" monocog 29er and 21" scott scale 29er elite.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

6f6 and 210 lbs: Ventana ElCapitan


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice Ventana, 25"???


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes 25".
Sherwood was that nice that he did an half an inch longer top tube because of my gigantic wingspan.
It went through to a bunch of crashes fine. Next upgrade is going to be an angleset...


----------



## jgarr (Nov 19, 2012)

I am 6'4" 220 and I ride a 2012 Scott Scale Expert XL.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

ZmyDust said:


> Seems like 6'4 ish can still get away with regular XL bikes but you folks out there taller than that are seeking out XXL frames or 23 inches.
> 
> I'm 6"4 275 and have a 21 inch Redline Monocog 29er and a 22 Inch Metobecane Fantom Pro 29er.
> 
> I'm happy on both the bikes but can't say iver ever thrown a leg over a XXL or 23"


I'm 6'5" with a 37" cycling inseam. I like the way the XXL bikes feel, but I don't like the way they ride in the woods. I really liked my XL Yelli Screamy, but I didn't like the 2' of seatpost sticking out of the frame nor the short reach when standing.


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

6' 7", 215 lbs & riding a 24" Surly Ogre. Best fitting bike I've ever owned.


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

6'8" and 260lbs.
Have a 66cm roadie and a 25" Gary Fisher Zebrano (looking to replace the GF with an Ogre or a Cobia - and would welcome views on that choice).


















Mick


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

here's the GF at the Lindisfarne causeway - an hour to kill before the tide recedes. We have changeable weather in the UK - this is the day before the picture above:


----------



## rhag1128 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok the OP asked for TALL riders...... I have sisters taller than most of the clydes here.....

As for me , I am 7'2 315 lbs and I ride a custom Serotta TiMAX 29er. Search my posts you will find the photos. 

Just rode Rowlett Preserve (TX) good times. Loop 6 is still closed.


----------



## 76gator (Dec 11, 2012)

*what the tall ride*

well I am only riding on the road now but at 6'6" 245 I am riding a 67cm Clark Kent Europa that I had built years ago.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Bills10HR (Nov 5, 2012)

OneBadWagon said:


> I'm 6'5" with a 37" cycling inseam. I like the way the XXL bikes feel, but I don't like the way they ride in the woods. I really liked my XL Yelli Screamy, but I didn't like the 2' of seatpost sticking out of the frame nor the short reach when standing.


I am just like you, at the bike shop around the parking lot the 23" or XXL just feels perfect. I ride a 23" Hardrock and its the same until I get in the woods and then I realize its a little big. Felt did a demo day recently here at the trails and I rode the 22" Felt edict nine 1 and it felt like my old bike and seemed perfect. Out of curiosity I had them set me up on a 20" frame and it was night and day different, I was faster and in control like I wasn't used too. I would never have known it if I hadn't been at the trails I always ride and rode them back to back.
I am right at 6'5, 36" inseam (tall body) and 210lbs.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

There's so much going on with fit aside from frame size. Size only gets you into the correct ball park. Handling-wise, the only thing size really affects is wheel base, and to a limited degree the amount of weight on the front tire. The amount of weight variation is pretty small too, since the wheel base difference between an XXL and L is maybe 2 cm or so.

All the other variables of fit are controlled by stem choice, spacers, and saddle position. These have a huge effect on handling by comparison. Saddle position range is 2 cm or more, stems can vary by as much as 5 cm, without being at the extremes of availability, and bikes can be seen with no spacers or as much as 4 cm worth. I haven't even mentioned straight bars vs risers, post offset, or stem angles.

'Correct' frame size should put the rider in his ideal riding position with a minimum of spacers, a stem of medium length that isn't extremely angled, and less than a foot (less imho) of seat post showing, with the saddle placed in the middle of the clamp.

That would be the foundation I would build a bike by.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm 6'3", on a 20" Kona Hei Hei Supreme. I'm enjoying a smaller frame, with bigger wheels, it's a much more manouverable bike than the 23" HT that I was on for 2 years.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

-Todd- said:


> I'm 6'3", on a 20" Kona Hei Hei Supreme. I'm enjoying a smaller frame, with bigger wheels, it's a much more manouverable bike than the 23" HT that I was on for 2 years.


Well, I'm curious, how does it fit with respect to the criteria I listed?


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Bills10HR said:


> I am just like you, at the bike shop around the parking lot the 23" or XXL just feels perfect. I ride a 23" Hardrock and its the same until I get in the woods and then I realize its a little big. Felt did a demo day recently here at the trails and I rode the 22" Felt edict nine 1 and it felt like my old bike and seemed perfect. Out of curiosity I had them set me up on a 20" frame and it was night and day different, I was faster and in control like I wasn't used too. I would never have known it if I hadn't been at the trails I always ride and rode them back to back.
> I am right at 6'5, 36" inseam (tall body) and 210lbs.


The geometry of the HardRock is intended for the casual rider who mainly rides paved trails, occasionally hits a gravel path and once in a blue moon, ventures onto single track. It barely qualifies as a mountain bike and does so, mainly on appearance. That's not to say that it won't shred trails, but as you've noticed, it doesn't exactly like to, on account of the fork rake angle and weight bias, not to mention a heavy-ass fork that is almost completely useless. A similarly sized Carve, for instance, will handle much better and not feel as "big."
For the record, I'm 6'8, 36" inseam, 260 pounds and riding a 23" HardRock, which has logged about 1200 miles this season.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

dru said:


> Well, I'm curious, how does it fit with respect to the criteria I listed?


100mm stem (0 rise), with 25mm riser bars 685mm wide, sitting on 22mm of spacers. (ZS headset)
400mm post, just so there's more than enough material in frame. 310mm used
Seat is pushed back to rear limit, no layback post needed.

The lower c of g as compared to my other bike is amazing, I feel so planted on this bike.


----------



## Bills10HR (Nov 5, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> The geometry of the HardRock is intended for the casual rider who mainly rides paved trails, occasionally hits a gravel path and once in a blue moon, ventures onto single track. It barely qualifies as a mountain bike and does so, mainly on appearance. That's not to say that it won't shred trails, but as you've noticed, it doesn't exactly like to, on account of the fork rake angle and weight bias, not to mention a heavy-ass fork that is almost completely useless. A similarly sized Carve, for instance, will handle much better and not feel as "big."
> For the record, I'm 6'8, 36" inseam, 260 pounds and riding a 23" HardRock, which has logged about 1200 miles this season.


I completely understand, I bought this bike to see if it was something I wanted to do and have loved it. With that said I have put alot of miles on it and worn out most of the stock parts, upgraded fork, handlebar, stem, cassette, tires, pedals, brakes, broken spokes etc etc. My thing I need more than anything else is rims, mine have been trued so many times that they are just not round anymore lol.

What I was getting at more in my previous post was the difference in the "real" bikes I rode. What felt right off the trail was totally different on the trail. Last week I rode a bunch of FS bikes but the shop had no trails so I just don't know what to go with.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

-Todd- said:


> 100mm stem (0 rise), with 25mm riser bars 685mm wide, sitting on 22mm of spacers. (ZS headset)
> 400mm post, just so there's more than enough material in frame. 310mm used
> Seat is pushed back to rear limit, no layback post needed.
> 
> The lower c of g as compared to my other bike is amazing, I feel so planted on this bike.


I'd say that's a pretty good fit. It sounds like the 20 inch is perfect for you.

However, I suspect that what you are enjoying so much has way more to do with a correct cockpit position than frame size, since the exact handle bar to seat to pedals relationship can be duplicated in a larger or smaller frame size.

With your Kona you are pretty much at the limit for exposed seat post (especially for a clyde) but that is the fashion these days. A Kona one size larger would have you running a 90 or 80 mm stem and maybe 10 mm of spacers. In addition your seat would be a little more centered in the clamp.

You likely wouldn't be able to tell the difference going one size larger or staying with what you've got, with the exception of slightly better maneuverability on the smaller size.

Going from a 23" from another brand to a 20" kona must be night and day though. I'm glad you are liking it so much.

Drew


----------

